# Wer von euch besitzt einen GPS Empfänger?



## AndreL (18. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Leute,
wer von euch besitzt ein GPS und wenn welches?
Ich benutze das Garmin GPSMAP 76CS.


----------



## vaaberg (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch besitzt einen GPS Empfänger?*

Hallo auch,
Garmin und Gerät ist gut ! Ich habe mein altes Magelan und gebs nicht weg, obwohl jetzt mit eigenem Boot Lowrance LCX 104 Color =GPS mit Plotterschirm und Sonar in einem Gerät. Der Preis in D. hat mich umgehauen,also Selbstimport aus USA(über Ebay) für die Hälfte. Echt Goil so`n Teil. Geht nicht als Portabel wegen relativ hohen Strombedarf. Har de bra.


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch besitzt einen GPS Empfänger?*

ich habe mir den Klassiker der GPS den GARMIN GPS 38 günstig gebraucht gekauft .. sicherlich nicht das modernste, aber äußerst zuverläßig und absolut ausreichend für Angler in allen Situationen ... #h


----------



## gismowolf (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch besitzt einen GPS Empfänger?*

Ich habe ein Garmin Etrex und bin vollauf zufrieden damit!#h


----------



## Palometta (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch besitzt einen GPS Empfänger?*

Ab dem 24.12 bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines Garmin Gekko 201 :z 

Ist für meine Zwecke genau das Richtige  #6 

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Deep Sea (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch besitzt einen GPS Empfänger?*

Garmin 176C (ebay) und sehr zufrieden!  #6 

Ich nutze das Teil im Boot und im PKW.


----------



## Lengjäger (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch besitzt einen GPS Empfänger?*

Magellan Meridian GPS mit SD-Speicherkarte für Feinkarten  :m 

Werde aber demnächst umsteigen auf das Magellan Meridian Gold oder Color, wegen der Seekartenfunktion.


----------



## THD (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch besitzt einen GPS Empfänger?*

Magellan SporTrak Map (Fehlkauf wg. zu kl. Speicher) und PDA-GPS.

Grüße THD


----------



## Truttafriend (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch besitzt einen GPS Empfänger?*

Garmin Etrex Venture #h


----------



## Kunze (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch besitzt einen GPS Empfänger?*

Hallo AndreL!

Vormals Garmin GPS 12, 

jetzt Magellan Meridian Gold und die 

Seekartensoftware MapSend BlueNav Europa. 

Einfach schnuckelig... #h


----------



## Albatros (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch besitzt einen GPS Empfänger?*

immer noch das altbewährte Garmin GPS12 und auch zufrieden für unsere Ansprüche


----------



## Der Troll (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch besitzt einen GPS Empfänger?*

Magellan SporTrak Color. Gekauft aus dem 299,-€ Angebot. 
Leider noch nicht auf dem Wasser probiert, macht aber an Land schon einen goilen Eindruck.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch besitzt einen GPS Empfänger?*

Ich hab auch das Spor Track Color. Zusammen mit dem Map Send und Blue Nav Karten ist das einfach Spitze. #6
Davor hatte ich das Magellan 320 das war auch ok, nur eben ohne Kartenlademöglichkeit.


----------



## fischkopf (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch besitzt einen GPS Empfänger?*

wat? ich hab mein eigenes gps system!
sender: Karte und kompass
empfaenger: Auge und verstand
ca 10 euronen und funktioniert sogar ohne baterien kann aber mit taschenlampe fuer nachtsgebrauch aufgeruestet werden.


----------



## Jirko (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch besitzt einen GPS Empfänger?*

hallo andre #h

hatte mal nen paar jährchen das 12er XL von garmin und bin seit gut nem halben jahr glücklicher besitzer des sportrak color inkl. bluenav europa #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch besitzt einen GPS Empfänger?*

Ich benutze ein Magellan 320. Für meine Zwecke ist das, noch, vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## kabeljau (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch besitzt einen GPS Empfänger?*

ich hab das GP-7000F von Furuno auf mein boot. da ist auch noch nen Echolot mit drin. das geht im salzwasser bis knap 450m. #6 

vorher hatte ich eins von magelan drauf. das ging im sommer 2mal kaputt. #d mein dad meinte auf sowas mus man sich verlassen könen. deshalb hat er das von furuno gekauft.

zu weihnachten kam die steigerung: jetz hab ich das GP-1850WF von furuno.
das bau ich nachher mit meinen dad ein. ein absolut geiles teil #6 #6 #6 

paps du bist ...................#6 #6 #6


----------



## posengucker (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch besitzt einen GPS Empfänger?*

Hallo,

ich habe ein Garmin Etrex und bis jetzt hat es mich nicht im Stich gelassen.

lg
Pogu


----------



## Hayabusa (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch besitzt einen GPS Empfänger?*

ich habe das  Spor Track Color in verbindung mit Blue Nav Karten. Einziger Nachteil, bei starken sonnenlicht kann man kaum was erkennen. weiß eigentlich einer wie und ob ich die blue nav karten ausdrucken kann ??


----------



## Jirko (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch besitzt einen GPS Empfänger?*

hallo hayabusa #h

blue-nav hat keine printfunktion, daher wirst du auch keine seekarten ausdrucken können. die einzige möglichkeit ist das erstellen von screenshots, welche dann über´ne bildbearbeitungssoftware geladen- und ausgedruckt werden können #h


----------



## Hayabusa (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch besitzt einen GPS Empfänger?*

shit, hatte ich mir fast schon gedacht
thx jirko


----------



## ralle (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch besitzt einen GPS Empfänger?*

Magellan 320

Bin zufrieden, werde mir aber wegens der Blue Nav Software (welche ich habe) ein anderes zulegen. 

Gebt mir schonmal Tipps !! Welches soll ich mir kaufen ??


----------



## Jirko (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch besitzt einen GPS Empfänger?*

hallöli ralf #h

solange niemeyer das color noch für € 299 im angebot hat, solltest du zuschlagen! wird normalerweise ab € 450,-- im handel angeboten #h


----------



## Sudak (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch besitzt einen GPS Empfänger?*

Garmin GPS III seit vielen, vielen Jahren. Robust, aber ich bin voll zufrieden da mit. Mein Vater hat sich neulich das GPS map76CS zum Geburtstag schenken lassen, da wurde ich schon ein wenig neidisch. Aber wirklich nur ein wenig.


----------



## rogegefi (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch besitzt einen GPS Empfänger?*

Hallo,

ich habe das Magellan Meridian Color mit map send blue nav Kartenmaterial.

Habe das ganze dieses Jahr in Repvag ausprobiert. Es war sehr gut, genau und gibt auf dem Boot Sicherheit bei schlechter Sicht.|wavey: 

Gruss  Rogegefi


----------



## Karstein (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch besitzt einen GPS Empfänger?*

<------ = *Magellan Sportrak Color* inkl. Map Send Blue Nav (Europa + Karibik)

Im Juli 2004 bei a.w.niemeyer für 299,00€ erspäht und sofort erbeutet.

Gruß

Karsten

PS: das Sportrak arbeitet auch mit einem Seriell-/USB-Adapter über eine USB-Schnittstelle, hab´s schon getestet.


----------



## Gunnar (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch besitzt einen GPS Empfänger?*

Seit einem Jahr Magellan Meridian Color mit Blue Nav. War zwar ganz schön teuer aber es hat sich gelohnt.

Gunnar


----------



## Micky Finn (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch besitzt einen GPS Empfänger?*

Magellan Meridian Marine mit BlueNav Seekarten. Ohne hätte ich mittlerweile ein ungutes Gefühl, man findet damit vielleicht nicht immer die fischträchtigen Spots - aber immer wieder nach Hause.

Grüße

Andreas


----------



## seaman (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch besitzt einen GPS Empfänger?*

Ich benutze ein Garmin Venture in Verbindung mit meinem Labtop. als Navigationssoftware benutze ich Seaclaer ,da man damit einfach selbst gescante Karte benutzen kann. Bin damit sehr zufrieden
Seaman


----------



## ralle (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch besitzt einen GPS Empfänger?*

Sehr guter Tipp Jirko !!

Hab mir gleich eins bestellt.


----------



## Fliegenfisch (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch besitzt einen GPS Empfänger?*

Ich hab zwei  :q  :q 

Servus zusammen 

Ja ich hab zwei ein EAGLE SEACHARTER 320 DF und für meinen Pocket PC den Tom Tom 3 Navigator vom Christkind bekommen  :q  :q 

Gruß
Fliegenfisch


----------



## Chris7 (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch besitzt einen GPS Empfänger?*

Also, für die Navigation im Auto und auf See einen Pocket PC mit Bluetooth GPS-Empfänger und verschiedenen Programmen und beim Laufen ein Garmin Forerunner 201. Aber bei DEN neuen Magellan Geräten...  :k  ...  :l


----------



## Mac Gill (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch besitzt einen GPS Empfänger?*

Magelan Meridian Marine  #6 

Bin ich billich drangekommen...


----------



## Loup de mer (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch besitzt einen GPS Empfänger?*

Garmin GPS72 mit 2 Satz 2100mAh Akkus. So komme ich über jeden Angeltag. Beeindruckend ist, dass fast jedes Leuchtfeuer in Norwegen bereits enthalten ist. Komme mit dem Gerät prima zurecht.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## masch1 (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch besitzt einen GPS Empfänger?*

Magellan Meridian Gold mit Blue Nav für meine zwecke ausreichend #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch besitzt einen GPS Empfänger?*

Hallo Masch1, das ist aber schön mal wieder was von dir zu lesen.
Ein gesundes neues Jahr wünsch ich dir und besuch uns mal wieder etwas öffter.  #h


----------



## Lachsy (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch besitzt einen GPS Empfänger?*

Winni besitzt ein Standart Horizon als Kartenplotter. Ich ein PocketPC HP jornada mit Gps-maus.
Bald bin ich stolzer besitzer von einem Magellan Sportrak Color *freu*

mfg Lachsy


----------



## ralle (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch besitzt einen GPS Empfänger?*

Hab heute mein Magellan Sportrak Color bekommen   Gleich ausgepackt und getestet ( uh und das an der Arbeit).  Einfach ein geiles Teil.

Iss schon ein Unterschied zum 320 er.
Hätte zwar auch noch lange seinen Dienst getan - aber was tut man nicht alles für die deutsche Wirtschaft !!

Habe mir gleich mal die neue Firmware draufgezogen - tja jetzt fehlt nur noch Blue Nav.


----------



## s.andro (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch besitzt einen GPS Empfänger?*

Moin,

früher Magellan 310. Jetzt PPc HP 2210 mit Navilock GPS-Empfänger für den CF-Steckplatz (kein Kabelgetüddel). Dazu dann Software wie Ozi und ab zum Fisch. #h


----------



## Sharky1 (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch besitzt einen GPS Empfänger?*

Moin,

Auf meinem Boot hab ich ein Laptop mit GPS-Maus mit Seekarten und Software von Maptech. Für meine zwecke ausreichend


----------



## tidecutter (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch besitzt einen GPS Empfänger?*

habe ein garmin gps 72. ist ein sehr gutes gerät. ohne gehe ich norge nicht aufs wasser.


tidecutter


----------



## Matt_CDN (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch besitzt einen GPS Empfänger?*

Na klar! Habe vor 2 jahren ein Garmin GPS V gekauft nachdem das GPS III+ aus unachtsamkeit im Pacific verschwunden ist 

 Bin mit Garmin sehr zufrieden und habe zahlreiche mapsrource produkte die das erst so richtig aufwerten und teuer machen.

 

 Matt


----------



## Janbr (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch besitzt einen GPS Empfänger?*

Guten Morgen,



ich besitze ein uralt Teil von Magellan. Funktioniert super. Vorallem hat uns letztes Jahr in Norge die Schnellspeicherfunktion und dnach die GoTofunktion geholfen. Es ist echt erstaunlich wie exakt man die selbe Drift wieder anfahren kann.



Einziges Manko ist das es zwar eine Shnittstelle für den Rechner geben würde aber das Kabel konnte ich trotz längere Suche nirgends mehr auftreiben.:c 



Schönen Tag



Jan


----------



## Jirko (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch besitzt einen GPS Empfänger?*

hallo jan #h

nen herzliches willkommen hier on board... wünsche dir ne menge spaß bei uns und mit uns.

was besitzt du den für ein magellan-modell? laß mal hören, vielleicht können wir dir bei der suche nach nem PC-kabel behilflich sein #h


----------



## ug7t (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch besitzt einen GPS Empfänger?*

Hi,

 ich habe seit geraumer Zeit ein Garmin Geko 201. Das Gerät hat zwar keine besonderen Features und auch keine Karten, ist für meine Zwecke aber vollkommen ausreichend. Ich nehms das Ding aber nur fürs Geocaching, zum Angeln hab ich es noch nicht benutzt. Vielleicht hab ich aber ab diesem Jahr eine Angelmöglichkeit auf einem größeren See, da werde ich das GPS sicherlich mitnehmen. Da fällt mir ein, zum Pilken vor Heiligenhafen hatte ich den Empfänger auch mit. Letztendlich wollte ich da aber nur sehen wie weit der Kutter rausfährt.

   grüße,
   ug7t


----------



## Chris7 (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch besitzt einen GPS Empfänger?*

Janbr,

versuch´s doch mal hier: www.haids.de

Vielleicht können die Dir bei der Kabelsuche behilflich sein!?


----------



## Nick_A (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch besitzt einen GPS Empfänger?*

Ich hab ein "älteres" Lowrance-Handmodell, ein Eagle Seacharter 480DF (Echolot-GPS-Kombi) und noch einen PDA-Navi (Dell Axim 30i mit 624Mhz), mit dem ich mich gerade näher (um nicht zu sagen: SEEEHR GENAU) mit der Navigation auf dem Meer beschäftige!


----------



## Chris7 (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch besitzt einen GPS Empfänger?*

Nick_A,

bei Fragen zum Thema "Navigation mit dem PPC - Land und Wasser" schau mal hier: http://www.pocketnavigation.net/board/index.php?styleid=1

Etwas weiter unten findest Du das Thema "GPS-Navigation in der Seefahrt".

Vielleicht hilfts Dir ja!?


----------



## Janbr (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch besitzt einen GPS Empfänger?*

Hallo,


tut mir leid das meine Antwort etwas gedauert hat. Also das Ding heisst Magellan GPS 3000 XL. Es unten im Batteriefach eine Art dünnen Coaxialstecker. Laut einigen Internetseiten und Magellan gab es hierfür ein Kabel für den Rechner und auch für externe Antennen. Magellan hat allerdings das Kabel nicht mehr im Lieferprogramm.

Schöne Grüße

Jan


----------

